# How do you like E in Desperate Housewives?



## mandyw (Oct 29, 2009)

I know E is so true natural, but actually the most impressed me was her cold hands and warm heart and her poor emotional experience. Will never forget her confessions on Karl.
How do you like E in Desperate Housewives? Please share your opinions with me here.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 29, 2009)

Um...don't know about E, but are Desperate Housewives some sort of endangered species?


----------

